
The Halley VI Modular Lab Keeps Moving to Avoid Death-by-Ice - darkmethod
http://gizmodo.com/5981644/the-halley-vi-modular-lab-keeps-moving-to-avoid-death+by+ice
======
MaysonL
See also: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL62D6jcWHA>

